# Canon EOS 77D review by Dpreview



## Chaitanya (Apr 18, 2017)

Dpreview posted their review of 77D here is the link.
https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-77d-review


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting that. It doesn't sound like the reviewers are terribly enthusiastic about the 77D. 

If anyone sees new reviews of the 77D, please post links here.


----------



## dak723 (Apr 18, 2017)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Thanks for posting that. It doesn't sound like the reviewers are terribly enthusiastic about the 77D.



That's funny, you must have read a different review than I just did. Here's their conclusions:

"In truth, the EOS 77D stands alone. There just isn't another option in the marketplace at this price that offers a decent optical viewfinder, a polished Live View experience and this level of control. So while the EOS 77D may not catch everyone's eye, it is nevertheless a compelling, reliable and relatively affordable jack-of-all-photographic-trades - as long as you don't need 4K video."

and 

"The Canon EOS 77D is a well-rounded and well-sorted camera. The ergonomics are great, Live View performance is superb and Dual Pixel Autofocus continues to impress. The viewfinder is a little on the small side and it still doesn't shoot 4K video, but as an all-around package for the enthusiast photographer, the EOS 77D deserves a look."


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 19, 2017)

dak723 said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting that. It doesn't sound like the reviewers are terribly enthusiastic about the 77D.
> ...



Unfortunately, in this day and age a camera is apparently good for nothing unless every sentence in a review contains at least one superlative :


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 19, 2017)

I increasingly get the feeling that the first thing people look for are comments about image quality, about how the camera breaks new ground and leaves the competition eating dust. I understand that a camera is there to capture images and so I understand why people think like this. But those days of each model bringing some great advancement in imaging are far behind us - it is now more about ergonomics and the picture-taking experience. 
Yes, there will be the occasional leap but that will be the exception rather than the norm and those leaps will have their own compromises.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm sure everyone has different needs and expectations.

Count me in the group that is looking for improved image quality. I really do appreciate the top LCD screen and the rear focus button, but I need a bit more than that to justify the purchase. My purpose is to use the 77 D as a vacation and walk around camera when I don't want to carry my 5D3. It needs to have good enough image quality that I don't feel bad that I left my 5D3 behind when I look at the images in Lightroom. Obviously that's extremely subjective! ;D

I would also like to use it as a backup to the 5D3 when doing paid photoshoots.

The complicating factor is that I currently have a T5i that has fairly good image quality by my standards, so in order to justify a new APS-C camera, I need to see some improved image quality beyond what the T5i provides. Mostly I am interested in having a bit more dynamic range, like the sensor in the 80D is supposed to provide.

So far, I haven't been able to confirm that I can expect much improvement, so I am going to wait for more reviews.


----------

